# Cut down and then grow out



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I haven't been on in a while. Hope everyone is healthy and surviving Covid restrictions. Zorro is now 11 months and starting to blow his puppy coat. I have been home so combing everyday was ok but it is getting overwhelming - not how I really want to spend over an hour everyday. (Also, Loki barks the whole time I groom Zorro which makes me nuts.) He and Loki also spend long hours outside, running zoomies through the bushes, wrestling, getting wet. He is always a mess.

Question - If I cut him down to a puppy cut (leaving his ears and tail) now, can I let his coat grow long again later? The groomer said it would ruin his coat but I think I have seen people on here who cut them and then let them grow out again. 

Thanks.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

It absolutely won't ruin his coat! People who do grooming competitions are always growing out and cutting down dogs, and they need their dog's coat to be in prime condition. After Brisket finished his championship, I cut his hair back to about 3" all over (mind you that was with scissors, not a clipper) in December and it has grown back beautifully


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep! It's a bunch of baloney that cutting a Havanese down will ruin their coat. Lots of people do it for lots of reasons. It grows back just fine. It does take time, and the shorter you cut it, of course, the longer it takes to grow out. But I firmly believe that people should feel no shame in deciding that they don't want to deal with Havanese puppies blowing coat. ...Even if their long-term goal is a long coat.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Cutting Denver down when he started blowing his coat was the best decision I ever made. He went from a matted mess to a dream. Now, it's about 3-4" long, any tangles that he gets are SO MUCH EASIER to get out than before. Now, he's still blowing his coat (I had a freak out about his matting just a month ago in the puppy section), but I think we've gotten it all figured out now. I was going to let it grow out to a long puppy cut and leave it there, but for some reason I just can't bring myself to ask the groomer to do it - so he may end up with a long coat after all. And his coat still feels wonderful.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I think a lot of the "shaving them ruins coat" stems from the fact that they are double coated, and traditional double coated dogs (ie an Australian Shepherd, Golden Retriever, or Malamute) really shouldn't be shaved down as their top coat truly acts as a guard hair and it's growth pattern/cycle can be damaged. Havanese top coat is constantly growing long, so cutting that is far less a disruption.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout's coat was completely trimmed off for his leg surgeries. It didn't ruin his coat. His coat was starting to get long again and I decided to keep it short. I spent so much time brushing and combing. It is so much easier to maintain now!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*shaving versus short puppy cut*



KarMar said:


> I think a lot of the "shaving them ruins coat" stems from the fact that they are double coated, and traditional double coated dogs (ie an Australian Shepherd, Golden Retriever, or Malamute) really shouldn't be shaved down as their top coat truly acts as a guard hair and it's growth pattern/cycle can be damaged. Havanese top coat is constantly growing long, so cutting that is far less a disruption.


And there's definitely a difference between a shave and a short puppy cut (not saving a shave can't grow long again, but it is different than a puppy cut)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Scout had his surgeries we decided to shave his coat as short as possible. It didn't make any difference in the texture of his coat. Our groomer has pomeranians. She said their coats will be damaged forever if cut.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think people say that because when you first cut it down, as it first starts to grow out it looks and feels a bit different because the cut is somewhat blunt. It’s still very soft and silky, though. A natural shorter coat on a puppy isn’t as blunt at the ends because the natural “layers” in the coat are of different lengths. However, this completely resolves itself as it grows. I doubt most people would even notice, especially on a puppy. 

Mine grows very fast and has gone through this stage a couple of times now. His coat is pretty dense so I can see the difference when it’s blunt. Some people might actually prefer it, it looks very cleanly “groomed” when he’s combed out after a cut.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Melissa Brill said:


> And there's definitely a difference between a shave and a short puppy cut (not saving a shave can't grow long again, but it is different than a puppy cut)


Very few groomers use scissors to do a "puppy cut" unless specifically requested, and even then it isn't the preference of most. Even if it isn't taken all the way down, most "puppy cuts" are done with clippers using a guard comb to keep the clip longer


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you for all the feedback. Puppy cut is coming. His next grooming appointment is June 9th. I tried to move it up but she is booked. I will post before and after pictures.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> I think a lot of the "shaving them ruins coat" stems from the fact that they are double coated, and traditional double coated dogs (ie an Australian Shepherd, Golden Retriever, or Malamute) really shouldn't be shaved down as their top coat truly acts as a guard hair and it's growth pattern/cycle can be damaged. Havanese top coat is constantly growing long, so cutting that is far less a disruption.


Yea, while Havanese DO have two types of coat, calling them "double coated"is VERY confusing, because they are COMPLETELY different from the dogs KarMar mentions above, with a harsh, waterproof outer coat and a dense, insulating undercoat that is entirely "blown" twice a year. (Seasonally). THAT kind of coat CAN be damaged by clipping. But that's not the kind of coat our dogs have, even though they DO (or SHOULD) have an undercoat. 
Anyone who has seen a Havanese in water knows they aren't they LEAST bit "waterproof". They are basically sponges! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> When Scout had his surgeries we decided to shave his coat as short as possible. It didn't make any difference in the texture of his coat. Our groomer has pomeranians. She said their coats will be damaged forever if cut.
> View attachment 164012


And that makes perfect sense, because Pomerainians have TRUE "double coats", as a spitz breed, even if a teeny tiny one!


----------

